# Sleeping Bag for Bikepacking



## mtengineer (Jan 25, 2011)

What are folks using for their sleeping bags while on bike packing trips? I did a few trips in Great Burn area of MT last year and my bag seemed to be the largest and heaviest piece of equipment I had. I have an older synthetic bag that works great but it seems there are much more packable bags out there these days. Synthetic vs down? Where to folks carry them on bike/back? Thanks


----------



## TomP (Jan 12, 2004)

*bikepacking.net*



mtengineer said:


> What are folks using for their sleeping bags while on bike packing trips? ...


I'm a total newb, so I won't try to tell you what is best. I like down. But as I said...

If you are getting into bikepacking, you should visit this place:

bikepacking.net

All the old hands are over there.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Depends entirely on the time of year and location as to what type of bag you'll need. Down bags typically pack smaller. I carry mine in a dry bag up front.


----------



## speedier racer (Sep 2, 2008)

Did the Colorado Trail Race and a few fun weekends. I have the Western Mountianeering Summerlite. There was at least one night when the temps were in the mid to low 30s and it was great.

Western Mountaineering


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

*Can of worms*

I've been backpacking for 20 years and go all over the U.S. 4 seasons. Any terrain. Any climate. Started mountain biking as fitness training for my hikes 4 years ago (b/c running was getting to my knees) and am putting together my stuff to do my first bikepacking trip this summer. I'm a weight weenie in that my pack weight for a three day summer trip is 6.08lbs. "Skin out" I'm at about 9.17 lbs (all before food and water). That's light. I've gone lighter but then, for me, I enter into a comfort/safety issue and I'm fine with an extra pound. So, there's my resume.' 

*Basically you have down vs. synthetic.*

Synthetic: Heaviest. Bulkiest. Cheapest. It's biggest attribute is that it insulates when wet.

Down: Lightest. Packs small. More expensive. Warmth to weight ratio is best. Does NOT insulate when wet (better than nothing but it drops dramatically).

My advice is to go with down unless you're bikepacking in extremely wet environments such at the Pacific NW. I would ensure that however you transport your down bag that it be packed in something where it will stay dry. With down it is good to take it out at your intended camp site and let it breath and loft before you put it in your shelter and hit the sack. I also suggest that whatever shelter system you use that it will be protected (enclosed tent or breathable bivy is best but nothing wrong with a tarp set up as long as you have coverage). I have about 5 bags for different things. My two favorites are a Kelty synthetic that I use if rain is in the forecast. My most favorite and the one I use most is a down Western Mountaineering Highlite.

Aside from the fill material question the big thing to know about bags is that there is no industry standard for warmth ratings. Usually, however, bags are good within 10 degrees of one another. (Example: I think my Highlite 35 degree bag is warmer than a Sierra Designs 30 degree bag I once had). A bag's rating is basically it's ability to hold and insulate the air your body heats within the bag. The manufacturer is basically saying you should be good in X bag down to this outside temperature. You can boost a bags temperature by wearing a balaclava to bed, or bringing a Nalgene bottle full of hot water (left over water boiled for dinner) in with you, or use chemical hand/foot warmers.

So, if weight, packability, in a dryer climate are your attributes and money isn't an object I'd go with down.

If the opposite, go with synthetic.

Ideal is to have both so weather isn't an obstacle.

My favorite bags have come from:

Western Mountaineering (I'd bet most would say these are the best - made in Canada)
Marmot
MontBell
Mountain Hardwear
Kelty

but there are other options such at The North Face, Vaude, REI, Sierra Designs, etc. etc.

Glad to help you if needed - just shoot me a message.....about bags, tents, cook gear, water purification, etc., etc.

If you really want to read about everything you could ever considering about the kit you're putting together and want to be mega-lite (like me) - go to backpackinglight.com

I am not on there much anymore but lot of great info.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

I prefer a sleeping bag and bivy combo to stay dry.

I carry them in a compression drybag on my bars

6.3 oz bivy mont-bell :: B-DRTC.U.L. SLEEPING BAG COVER
13.8 oz quilt mont-bell :: U.L.SPIRAL DOWN HUGGER THERMAL SHEET


----------



## mtncampbell (May 30, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Marmot's down bags (unless as stated by others you're in an extremely wet climate). Their nicest bags (helium is what I have) pack down to the size of a loaf of bread and are less than two pounds I believe. With a bivy and a down bag you can't go wrong.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

If you're looking for a budget compact sleeping bag, I've got a Suisse Sport Ultra Compactable, and it's a pretty good bag that is really compact.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I spent weeks trying to convince myself that Western Mountaineering HILIGHT --the epitome of light weight bags --along with lots of layers would work for me. One night I woke up cold in my own bed, figured it couldn't be more than 65 F in the house and decided on the Western Mountaineering UltraLight instead.

For bikepacking, volume is more critical than mass IMHO. You will run out of space to carry stuff before you run out of the power to carry one or two more pounds of stuff.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

*Correct*



GlazedHam said:


> I spent weeks trying to convince myself that Western Mountaineering --the epitome of light weight bags --along with lots of layers would work for me. One night I woke up cold in my own bed, figured it couldn't be more than 65 F in the house and decided on the Western Mountaineering UltraLight instead.
> 
> For bikepacking, volume is more critical than mass IMHO. You will run out of space to carry stuff before you run out of the power to carry one or two more pounds of stuff.


You mention something I neglected to add that is every bit as important as those things I put forth. Whether you are a cold sleeper or a hot sleeper greatly impacts the fill power needed. I am a moderate temp guy but my wife is a very hot sleeper. We have matching bags and we've been on trips where she has the bag below her armpits with it unzipped and a leg hanging out and I'm next to her zipped up with the hood over me in a ball.

Interesting comment about the volume vs mass. I have no point of reference having yet to embark on my first bike packing trip but what you say there makes a lot of sense. Inasmuch as the weight is on an apparatus one powers as opposed to the weight being on the power source itself (save for a pack if the rider is wearing one). Interesting, thanks.


----------



## mtengineer (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the info! I think after reading and doing some research that a down bag in the 30 to 40 deg range is what Im looking for. 

Another question is what do folks bring along for cooking. Last year we just built a fire on the two trips we did.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

@LyndaW How do you like the mont-bell B-DRTC.U.L. SLEEPING BAG COVER? I'm thinking that is my next purchase.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

mtengineer said:


> Thanks for all the info! I think after reading and doing some research that a down bag in the 30 to 40 deg range is what Im looking for.
> 
> Another question is what do folks bring along for cooking. Last year we just built a fire on the two trips we did.


Well, I'm a "leave no trace" guy. Not big on fires but understand their appeal and if I bring someone along (kids or a first timer) a fire is always made.

I've used about every stove you can imagine - gas, white gas, esbit, etc. etc.

If you're going to be fryin' up bacon and all that stuff you'll want to get a gas stove with a burner with adjustment knob to simmer.

I personally do not do that - I enjoy that kind of meal when I'm off the trail and since I am a self-professed ounce counter I go as light as I can and that sort of stuff isn't the way to go light. Simply put - I want to be able to boil water - for freeze dried meals, freezer bag cook meals (I'll come back to that), oat meal, hot tea/chocolate, etc.

Here is my kit that weighs 4.5 ounces

1) Stove: a cat food can with holes drilled strategically (also serves as pot stand)
2) Windshield: piece of aluminum foil long ecought to loosely encircle your "pot"
3) "Pot": I never boil more than 2 cups of water so I use a Snow Peak titanium mug
4) Lid: piece of aluminum foil cut square big enough to cover the top
5) Spoon: Chik-Fil-A - indestructible and free
6) Fuel: Heet in the yellow bottle
7) Fuel Bottle: Travel size Opti Free contact solution bottle
8) Lighter/matches

If you need a "pot holder" use a sock. The best way to go light is to have one piece of gear do the job of two pieces. Leave one at home.

Why these:

Stove: Google how to make this or I can send you a pattern. Light, cheap, and acts as stand

Pot: Snow Peak is very light and has measure marks and a fold handle to also act as a mug (remember - 2 for 1). Everything fits in it and I put it in a zip lock (in case I goof up and do not close the fuel bottle right - you do not want fuel leaked into your bag).

Fuel: I sometimes use Esbit tabs but Heet (make sure you get the yellow bottle) is a auto brake line antifreeze that burns with high BTU's and little fumes (but don't stand over it and inhale) with little soot (on the bottom of your cookwear). The beauty of it is that you can buy it anywhere there is a Wal-Mart or an auto parts store (ie. everywhere). You cannot fly with camping fuel and I've gotten a nasty-gram in my luggage from TSA about fuel tabs (Esbit or the like) - that's why this is my choice when I go all over the US - stop at the first WM or auto store I see and get a bottle. Cheap if you don't use it all and have to abandon it before your flight.

Fuel bottle: the opti free travel bottles will give you enough to last a weekend but altitude affects burn/BTU's so measure accordingly. They're light. Cheap. Squirt a perfect stream with little drip. Small. And they do not leak.

I mentioned the freezer bag cooking method - I still use Backpacker Pantry and Mountain House meals and I do like them but have wanted variety and more healthier choices so I've been using Sarah Kirkconnell's Freezer Bag Cooking book (on Amazon - very nice person who if you go to the site I mentioned in the bag post you may find her and she can help you).

As a side note - if in bear country do bear bag (and your camp should be in a triangle - three points 25 yards or more apart with one for cooking, one for eating, and one for your tent/sleeping). If in "critter country" consider a mesh pouch (there's is nothing more impressive than a Kaibab Squirrel in AZ or a brown squirrel in the mountains of NC and their ability to obtain your food).

Glad to help any way I can. Good luck.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

By the way - a fire is the cheapest/lightest way to go. But if ever in a sitaution where it is dangerous to start one, forbidden, not enough fuel, or you just want to go fast/easy and get back on the bike, etc. and want to cook something this kit is light and can just be a back up or emergency plan even if you never use it.


----------



## funkydrum (Mar 10, 2007)

mtncampbell said:


> I'm a big fan of Marmot's down bags (unless as stated by others you're in an extremely wet climate). Their nicest bags (helium is what I have) pack down to the size of a loaf of bread and are less than two pounds I believe.


Marmot Arroyo. 800 fill down, 32 deg


----------



## alizbee (Aug 25, 2005)

My set up for the 2-day Dixie 170 in 2010: Dixie 170 Gear Set up. I'll run pretty much the same gear for my next over-nighter.

As far as cooking... I don't bother with hot food on any trip shorter than 3 days. Longer than that, a nice pocket stove is nice for boiling water for freeze dried stew, and hot beverages.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Depends on the weather. You could consider doing the hammock thing too. (w/ or w/o a bag)

If you are in a warmer climate just going with a blanket works.

Store what ever you chose in a dry bag. A light sprinkle during the day makes for a really long night if your gear gets wet.

Check out bikepacking.net for personal setups and for gear reviews.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

I've used a Nunatak arc ghost with some overfill added for many years, it's the best. Packed inside my bivy stuffed against the seatpost in my seatbag out of the way until I need it at night.


----------



## jared_j (Jul 15, 2009)

If you go down bag, the two best brand options are Western Mountaineering and Feathered Friends (small company based in Seattle). These are the brands most popular among serious mountaineers in environments where the extra care necessary to keep the down bag dry is worth the weight savings relative to synthetic.

If you're only out for a couple of nights in non-sh*t weather, it's hard to argue against a down bag that is stored in some sort of dry-sack.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i recommend trying the hammock thing as well. it's the only way i sleep outdoors anymore. try a yahoo group called hammockcamping and see if it is still any good.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

*Quilt vs. traditional bag*

I saw a couple references to the use of quilts, and for a bikepacking kit, I think the choice of quilt vs. traditional bag is just as important as down vs. synthetic.

Quilt's are basically the top portion of the sleeping bag and they're attached to a sleeping pad to make the complete bedding (or you just lay the quilt on top of you). Since the bottom portion of a sleeping bag provides minimal insulation once you're laying on it, the expectation is you can get all the insulation you need, and save the excess weight of the sleeping bag, by using the sleeping pad for the bottom.

I bought a Mountain Hardwear 45^F bag (Phantom 45?) last summer for bikepacking/ultralight backpacking (it weighs a little more than a pound and packs down to the size of a water bottle), and while it works well, it's potentially twice as much bag as I need. Had I bought a quilt, I could have got one rated down to 32^F that weighed less and packed even smaller.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

One aspect I didn't see mentioned about sleeping bags is the longevity question. My choice is nowadays down, after noticing that synthetic bags deteriorate noticeably in just a few years. Down bags can stay fine for ten years and more. Regardless of the material, a sleeping bag should never be stored in a compression bag.

Regarding standards for temperature ratings, there is the European En 13537 standard, which is quite good. Not 100 percent accurate, but fairly close. Most US brand sleeping bags are also sold in Europe, and hence have been tested with this standard. A little bit of googling should find you this information.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

i know nothing of bikepacking, but this is my hiking bag and it's awesome:
Sycamore MF by Western Mountaineering.


----------



## ekloco (Apr 20, 2007)

The main idea for ulralite-ing is multipurposing everything possible.....thus I sleep in my MontBell UL down Jacket & down vest along with DOWN PANTS along with my lycra tights and long sleeve capelene etc. etc.

My "sleeping bag" is a Adventure Medical Kits SOL bivy...8 oz.

The only thing to remember is down camp booties or some other way to keep your feet warm as well a as a warm hat....Thermarest NeoAir and I am good for most summer time adventures up toabout 10,000 ft elevation in New Mexico


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

I use one of these and love it! in the sw i dont see a reason not to go down.... Sierra Designs Nitro 30 Sleeping Bag

its a pretty awesome combo of wight, warm, and packed size, and price

ive tried the quilt thing and i move around to much when sleeping


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

I've made two of my own quilts (one synth one down), and I'm over it.... went back to sleeping bags and got me a MHW Phantom 32.
A proper quilt is cut almost as wide as a normal bag... there's just no zip. I think that quilts also insulate less efficiently than bags. But I'm a wiggly side sleeper too.
check out







for more info on this stuff...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, if a person can sleep still on his back like a mummy, then a small quilt can save a bit of weight. Otherwise, you're just saving the weight of the zipper. As they say, though, every ounce counts in large amounts. And what do I know? I hang from a tree...


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a down GoLite bag that's rated to 40 degrees. Add a bivy sack and some warm clothes (including a down sweater, pile pullover, long underwear, and a pile hat), and I'm probably good down to 25 or 30--which is plenty warm for Colorado in the summer, even at altitude.

I prefer down in dry climates. It lasts a LONG time (decades, if you take care of it), it's light, and it's warm. But in wet climates, it does get soggy and cold pretty easily. I also prefer a bag to a quilt so that I can toss and turn.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

I've used a variety of Nunatak bags over the years. Some of them are very light and compact, but two/three season only.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

A tip from some UL backpacking friends of mine is buy the women's version of the same sleeping bags. They are typically a few ounces lighter and often have a slightly lower temperature capability then the men's counterparts.

I personally just got a Golite down bag for a killer deal at one of their outlet stores in Colorado.


----------



## nm13 (Jun 5, 2005)

There are ultralight quilts (under a #) available from several small outfits. I'm seeing Golite quilts, both down and synthetic, on sale regularly. I have a 20 degree down Golite quilt that is pretty wide (offering great coverage) but very light that I find comfortable in a lot of mild conditions. But I admit it makes me nervous when I'm out in S. New Mexico monsoons with this down quilt and a small tarp.
Another great tool I just acquired is a Kifaru climashield bag that as far as I can tell is the lightest, most compressible synthetic full sleeping bag available. The 20 degree version I have is about 2#'s even. I have tested it down to about freezing with no tent and was toasty all night so it should get close to the rating. Kifaru is owned by the guy that started Mountainsmith. The quality of the products is very high. But they are spendy.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've sewn 2 down quilts for myself and my wife. I LOVE mine.

I'd say it's roughly good down to 20F or so, but it also has a wider range of comfort than a typical mummy bag. This plays into the comment earlier that quilts are less efficient. My answer to that is "it depends". When you're using them just like a blanket and drape them loosely over you, yeah, they vent more. I use mine that way when it's warmer because I sleep hot. When it's cold, I tuck mine under my body to seal out drafts. A big thing I did was I made sure I had fabric "flaps" at the edges of mine specifically for this purpose. Then I used double-sized velcro to secure them underneath me. I can also create a footbox on mine to keep my feet warm when needed. The flexibility of it is awesome. The flaps are ideal because they seal drafts underneath me without being full of insulation that would get compressed (and thereby become useless weight).

I am a side/stomach sleeper and have always found the hoods on mummy bags to get in the way. They're useless for me. So eliminating the hood and giving me better thermal regulation capacity by going to a quilt was perfect. I just wear a warm hat (which I carry, anyway) to keep my head warm.

The quilt is also ideal for hammock camping. I don't have an underquilt yet (I'm in TX right now...it's mostly not necessary and I've been fine with a cheap foam pad down below freezing), but eventually I will.

FYI, the "insulates when wet" statement about synthetic fills is a myth. What IS true about synthetic fill and moisture is that synthetic fill is more hydrophobic than down, so it will dry out more quickly if it does get wet. When I do spring for an underquilt, I will probably spring for two. I will get a synthetic one and a down one. The synthetic one will get used above freezing (in the 30-60 range or so) and the down one will be used below freezing. Not because the synthetic one will insulate me when wet - frankly wet down and wet synthetic both suck and both will get you hypothermic if you try using a soaked one to warm up - but because if it does get wet from upsplash in a storm, it will dry more quickly.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> This plays into the comment earlier that quilts are less efficient.


I guess I wouldn't say less efficient, but some quilt fans in the lightweight community oversell their merits. Great mods on your quilts to make them do exactly what you want...


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

For warm weather, a Marmot Trestle Trails would work well. It's light and tiny when compressed. I love mine for summer camping. I wake up and don't feel swampy. It's a no fill bag though, so I wouldn't plan on using it when the temps dip too much. The coldest I've had it was in the mid 50s. I was comfortable.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bill in Houston said:


> I guess I wouldn't say less efficient, but some quilt fans in the lightweight community oversell their merits.


In what way?

the big advantage I see is flexibility. quilts are accommodating of a wider variety of sleep styles than mummy bags are. I can handle sleeping on my side in a sleeping bag, but I get pressure points on my shoulders. my body can't handle that anymore, so I sleep mostly on my stomach. that doesn't work so hot in a mummy bag. I also move A LOT. to the point that I end up twisted all over in a mummy bag. In a quilt, I can move under it and avoid the uncomfortable twisting and bunching problems.

all the other differences are pretty minor in my book.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

s0ckeyeus said:


> For warm weather, a Marmot Trestle Trails would work well. It's light and tiny when compressed. I love mine for summer camping. I wake up and don't feel swampy. It's a no fill bag though, so I wouldn't plan on using it when the temps dip too much. The coldest I've had it was in the mid 50s. I was comfortable.


I have a coolmax sheet for warm nights.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

s0ckeyeus said:


> For warm weather, a Marmot Trestle Trails would work well. It's light and tiny when compressed. I love mine for summer camping. I wake up and don't feel swampy. It's a no fill bag though, so I wouldn't plan on using it when the temps dip too much. The coldest I've had it was in the mid 50s. I was comfortable.


For warm temperatures like that, you can also just sleep in your clothing. Rain gear is the original bivy equipment!


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

Check out what Sierra Designs is doing with something called "DriDown". I think that this could be a game changer. Not sure when these bags will be available but this concept is amazing. All I could find were a few youtube videos so I'm guessing this is a new release.

Edit: I found this: DriDown Sleeping Bag Technology | Sierra Designs

Porch


----------



## vzman (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm still using a rei 40degree down sack with a rei minimalist bivy, works great for so cal


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

TobyGadd said:


> For warm temperatures like that, you can also just sleep in your clothing. Rain gear is the original bivy equipment!


I guess it depends where you live. Around here, it's pretty humid in the summer. I usually start out on a sleeping pad and pull the bag up around me when I start getting cold.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I use an old Ozark trail bag from Walmart, came in a kit with a family sized dome tent, a few crappy chairs, kitchen set, and another sleeping bag. 

Its fine for Florida weather, unless you get one of those rare cold weekends. 

Its not particularly light, nor does it pack small.



It works though  you don't have to be fancy to bikepack.


----------



## patrickd72 (Jul 24, 2008)

Check out Montbell, Western Mountaineering and Feathered Friends. FF has a store and makes their bags in Seattle.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Having been into ultralight backpacking for a while, I have several options. Bags that I've used for bikepacking: 

homemade synthetic quilt
Western Mountaineering Iroquois (lightweight down bag)
some old Moonstone 800 fill down bag that has no down on the bottom

The WM Iroquois is best for cooler temps. The Moonstone is good for warmer temps with little chance of rain. The homemade quilt is good for warmer temps with a decent chance of rain. I also have some regular synthetic mummy bags, but they are all too big for my taste and use (it generally doesn't rain for days on end here in Colorado).

If I had to choose one bag, I'd go with something like the WM Iroquois.


----------



## g00nther (Dec 26, 2011)

s0ckeyeus said:


> For warm weather, a Marmot Trestle Trails would work well. It's light and tiny when compressed. I love mine for summer camping. I wake up and don't feel swampy. It's a no fill bag though, so I wouldn't plan on using it when the temps dip too much. The coldest I've had it was in the mid 50s. I was comfortable.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm using a down bag in a Hennesey hammock. Sooo comfy!

Posted w/ Tapatalk via Android


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

ridemtn said:


> I'm using a down bag in a Hennesey hammock. Sooo comfy!


What do you use underneath? pad? underquilt?


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

*Underneath*



Bill in Houston said:


> What do you use underneath? pad? underquilt?


Warm weather ideally. 

Fall last year I cut out a small piece from an old mattress topper egg shell type pad thing that was quite thin. Worked great. Going to try an emergency blanket next time if I can find a halfway quiet one.

Posted w/ Tapatalk via Android


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

ridemtn said:


> Warm weather ideally.


Hey, That's my favorite too! I can go down to 60 deg with no pad, summer synthetic bag, and wearing shorts and t-shirt.



ridemtn said:


> Warm weather ideally.
> 
> Fall last year I cut out a small piece from an old mattress topper egg shell type pad thing that was quite thin. Worked great.


Innnnteresting...



ridemtn said:


> Going to try an emergency blanket next time if I can find a halfway quiet one.


Maybe a windshield reflector? Still kind of bulky compared to an e-blanket, but you could fold it longways and roll it with your bag.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Unless you're in a very wet climate, I recommend a quality down bag within 10 degrees of your expected range, plus a down jacket(plenty of variety there too based on climate and expected temp range), puff pants if it's below zero, and a sleeping pad based on use. Ultralight racing: reflectix. Racing: Z-lite. Touring or more concerned about comfort: inflatable. I like Exped. 

There is no sleeping bag that will work well for all seasons. Just like there is no one top layer(jersey) that will work well for all seasons. If you want to tour year round, in diverse climates, you need 2 or more sleeping bags. The temperature range of each can be extended by adding down or fleece jackets, puff pants, or different headgear(balaclava, hood, etc). Sleeping pads also make a difference. A 20F bag and a Z-lite will not be as warm as the same 20F bag an an Exped Downmat9 at the same temperature.

Synthetic or down, ALWAYS keep your sleeping bag in a drybag while on tour. Synthetic loses insulation qualities when wet too, just not nearly as much as down does. Air your bag out in the sun once a day if you have the chance too. 30 minutes while eating/napping should do fine.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

For the broadest range of temps, and the lowest price, a wool army blanket actually works really well. They're heavy as hell(5-8 lbs each), but exceptionally warm. Roll up your foam pad tightly, then roll the blanket around it. I've used one from 65F to 20F and comfortably so at both ends of the temperature range.

edit: the wool army blanket does NOT need to go in a dry bag. Just strap it to the rack.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> I've sewn 2 down quilts for myself and my wife. I LOVE mine.


Do you get any cold spots with the quilts? I've been considering making my own and have been wondering what stuffing pattern to use.

Thanks!


----------



## emat (Oct 27, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Big Agnes' integrated sleeping bag and pads. Though they take a bit more work to inflate, the air pads offer the most comfortable surface to sleep on, particularly for side sleepers, plus, the bag doesn't move around when you roll from side to side and offer all the benefits of a quilt in terms of weight savings.


----------



## liricooli (May 26, 2012)

I´ve been using a ferrino nightcamp 480. Comfortable -4 extreme -15, 1.250 Kgs and packs really small.


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

I just ordered a Marmot Nanowave 45 bag. I'll be using that with a BigAgnes Insulated Air Core. Seems like a great deal: 6"x6" with provided compression bag, EN temperature rated for consistency, weighs 1 lb 13 oz, and cost msrp of $79. Through the end of this week Moosejaw has them on sale for $63.20 with free shipping. The specs all sound great.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

The temperate never drops below about 23'-24'C(75F) here at night usually warmer- I just use a silk bag liner. 
They are quite useful even in colder climes, you can use them in lower rated down bags than you would normally use for the condition.


----------



## buckeye24 (Jun 2, 2012)

Anything marmont is quality


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

Doh, scratch that Marmot Nanowave 45. They are out of stock at MooseJaw and Marmot as a whole. Either they are so new that they were not really in stock, or people really like them and they sold out of the first batch.


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

I currently have a Ledge Scorpion.
Amazon.com: Ledge Sports Scorpion +45 F Degree Ultra Light Design, Ultra Compact Sleeping Bag (84 X 32 X 20): Sports & Outdoors
for warmer weather. Packs down to about the size of a CD extruded about a foot or so. Weighs 1lb 10oz

and a Mountain Hardwear Lamina 20
Mountain Hardwear | Lamina™ 20 (Regular)
Got it at about 50% from a friend who works at MH. Packs down to about the same size as the bag above. weighs 3lbs 0oz


----------



## DebKirk (Jan 14, 2010)

If you are fortunate to have a partner, spouse, etc, consider rolling with a pack with fold down panniers. Deb and I use the Topeak pack rack with these faux side pockets that really fold down into panniers. We put our bags in one side and one of us carries the tent and the other carries the rainfly. Footprints for the tent and liners and pillow fit in the main compartment of the rack pack, along with bike repair stuff. This leaves our backpacks free to carry food, cooking stuff, extra clothes, hygiene items, and entertainment junk like the iPod. 
One word about packing a bag in a pannier; you might see if it works better putting the back in a stuff sack or just stuffing it directly into the pannier. Be sure to waterproof the pannier or keep it dry cause wet sleeping bags suck.


----------



## Hanako99 (Jul 4, 2012)

I've got a Coleman mummy bag, good to 20. Stuff it in it's sack, and wrap two straps with fastex buckles, and pull it down to the size of a football. Mummy is your best option for size, warmth, and flexibility. You don't have to zip it if it's not cold. Less than $30.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I have an REI 40 degree (F) down bag I piked up at one of their clearance sales. Works great, is very small and keeps me adequately warm. If it gets too cold, I pile on the clothing underneath. 

I also have, though I have not taken this one bikepacking, a North Face Superlight which is also down and rated to 20 degrees (F). I've had it for almost 30 years!! Had a broken zipper and some very soiled down about 10 years ago and sent it back for repair. North Face called to APOLOGIZE that they would have to charge me the down cleaning fee ($20) even though they couldn't get the down clean. So what did they do? They restuffed the entire bag and replaced the zipper. For $20. After 20 years. Now is a brand new bag. Great warranty! :thumbsup:


----------



## ylrus (Jul 7, 2012)

Great info here. Thanks!


----------



## LIIT (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a gear junkie and am fortunate to get wholesale pricing usually...Ive been using a marmot hydrogen 30d made w pertex for years. Picked up a Western Mountaineering Highlite 35d this year. It's narrow but doable for bikepacking where the size of everything matters. 
other options that i got. WM Versalite 10d, wm alpinlite 20d, wm megalite 32d, wm mitylite 40d, thermarest synthetic blanket 50d. too many good deals.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

The Western Mountaineering stuff looks really nice, but for the price I'm more impressed with Marmot's offerings - The Arete and Arroyo both look pretty sweet, decently priced, really light and apparently roomier and tougher (questionably) than the WM stuff. Anyone familiar with both?


----------



## J-No (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm looking for a 32deg-ish bag. I have broad shoulders and have trouble with narrow bags. Looking for something in the 66in shoulder measurement. Any thoughts?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I use the green 30deg military patrol bag out of their 4part modular system. It has a hood too. Nice mummy bag. Very lightweight and can stuff small.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

J-No said:


> I'm looking for a 32deg-ish bag. I have broad shoulders and have trouble with narrow bags. Looking for something in the 66in shoulder measurement. Any thoughts?


I use a Big Agnes Horse Thief SL rated 35 degrees F. I have really broad shoulders and the long (72.5") has a ton of room for me. The regular length is 67.5" so should work as well. Sweet bag that weighs less than 2 lb.


----------



## J-No (Apr 27, 2008)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> I use a Big Agnes Horse Thief SL rated 35 degrees F. I have really broad shoulders and the long (72.5") has a ton of room for me. The regular length is 67.5" so should work as well. Sweet bag that weighs less than 2 lb.


I'll check it out. Thanks!!


----------



## skrnygphr (Oct 16, 2006)

I really like my GoLite Ultra 20 Quilt. I think it's something like 1lb 8oz. It works great with a short sleeping pad.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

*On the cheap*

Thinking about trying a set up like this for summer overnights with suspected fair weather down to 60ish at night?

Shelter
^probably the utility blanket and thermal bivy, or maybe just the emergency bivy

and

TETON Sports XL Sleeping Bag Liner: Soft Rectangular Travel Liner Extends Life of Your Sleeping Bag
^something like this, a liner of some sort. or maybe a 
Amazon.com: Therm-A-Rest Tech Blanket: Sports & Outdoors

Am I crazy?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

rusheleven said:


> Thinking about trying a set up like this for summer overnights with suspected fair weather down to 60ish at night?
> 
> Shelter
> ^probably the utility blanket and thermal bivy, or maybe just the emergency bivy
> ...


no, but that bivy and blanket dont breathe well so you well be a soggy sweaty mess in the am... i'd rock a fleece sleeping bag and a bivy for if it gets wet


----------



## Candodavid (Aug 22, 2010)

I have tried both down and synthetic and can confirm at -4 I don't get the cold spots in my down bag


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been using down bags for many years, in various climates including cold and wet, and have been careful enough that I've never yet managed to get one wet enough to prevent it working efficiently. If you keep it in something like a compression dry bag (or just use plastic bags inside a pack) and have a reasonable shelter then IT SHOULD NEVER GET WET!!! No rocket science is needed, just a little common sense and TLC.

On the other hand, some people are just plain careless and/or hard on gear and synthetic bags are cheaper and will probably take more abuse.

As to which one, I' acquired a Western Mountaneering Summerlite last week (not tested yet) as it's light and compact, has very little wasted space inside and has a full length zip which IMO is very useful in hotter weather. I can also vouch for Feathered Friends being top quality. Marmot are also very good, but perhaps not quite as good as WM & FF, and no doubt there are others worth considering like Mont Bell (never seen one) and stuff from Europe, etc.


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

The shape of a bag certainly affects your sleeping comfort. All true backpacking bags are mummy-shaped, but some roomier camping bags can double for use in the backcountry (these tapered bags are usually categorized as semirectangular bags). To compare sizes, look for the shoulder and hip girth specs provided on REI.com product pages or the in-store sleeping bag info guide.

_________________________

it's all here :Sedona restaurants l Cathedral Rock


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Stoic 30 + liner+& bivvy better than Ledge +0?*

I have the Stoic Vamp 30 (rated 30F, 2lbs. 5 oz. realistically 40 F) plus a Sol Emergency Medical Bivvy (9 oz) and a flannel liner. (18 oz.) (4.0 total lbs)

Anyone care to guess if that's better than a cheapie 0-degree rated bag (Ledge Sports Featherlite +0F Ultrelite Designs, 3.8 lbs)?

Better as in... Warmer at 15-25 F temps at equivalent (roughly) weight and bulk?


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Addy Marx said:


> I've used a Nunatak arc ghost with some overfill added for many years, it's the best. Packed inside my bivy stuffed against the seatpost in my seatbag out of the way until I need it at night.


I currently use a homemade quilt which is great except that it is way to big even when compressed. Can you give an idea as to how small the Nunatak Arc Ghost packs down?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Aushiker said:


> I currently use a homemade quilt which is great except that it is way to big even when compressed. Can you give an idea as to how small the Nunatak Arc Ghost packs down?
> 
> Thanks
> Andrew


Hi Andrew,
I wish I had a picture for you.

At it's current fill size, as an estimate about the size of a 3/4 inflated volley ball. When I first received the quilt I had 9oz of down in it or 1oz of overfill to the standard 8oz. Last year I had Tom add 3 more ounces (~85grams) of 900+ fill which increased the packed volume noticeably (to me) but it's still a lot smaller than most full bags. It's small.

This summer I made my own quilt using 2.5oz climashield apex, momentum 50 and 8d. Now that thing is small and light (310 grams) but only good, for me comfortably to about 10C. I shivered on a few 5C nights.

If that doesn't help I'll try to get a picture up.
Adam.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Adam (Addy Marx). That is helpful.

Appreciated.

Andrew


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

My girlfriend found a great, cheap option, for a summer bag at Sports Authority. Its called the Alpine Design Microlite Terrain. Supposed to be good to 45F, but I'm not sure I'd push it to the rating. Makes for a nice warm weather bag though - I've used it thrice now. Under $25 out the door.

Someone elses review on it on Youtube $20 budget bob/shtf sleeping bag - YouTube


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been pretty happy with my Mountain Hardware Phantom 32 for the past 3 seasons. It compresses down to the size of a large coffee mug. For colder weather or wet weather, I pair it with an REI minimilist bivy and a Mountain Hardware synthetic puffy jacket & good wool beenie....this usually gets me by for all but snow camping. Here's an image of the whole setup taken by DurtGurl two weekends ago....her dogs, my Don Miguel Burrito.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Big fan of down here. 
In Colorado I use a 20 degree bag year round adding more clothing when it gets colder.
To save on even more weight I've switched to what's called a down quilt. 
Where I bought mine: Wildernesslogics
Basicly a SB with no zipper.










The small green down quilt keeps my bum warm since I sleep off the ground.
No bulky sleeping pad to carry.
The tarp is cuben fiber only weighs 8 oz with guidelines.


----------



## tryinghardrider (Oct 7, 2012)

I did some bikepacking/camping before. For sleeping bag, I use a Deuter Dreamlite 500. Very lightweight and packs small. But then, I use this in the tropics. in colder weather, i just wear cold weather stuff when i sleep in my Dreamlite.


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

For a luxurious sleeping experience even at 0° F, the Sherpa Adventure Gear Pertemba is a worthy investment. Clouds of 700-fill down surround you and keep you warm, while the center zipper means that you can slip your hands out of the bag without unzipping it completely. The hood can be operated with one hand, and it even has a pillow pocket!
_______________________________

restaurants in Sedona It's all here!!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Maadjurguer said:


> Here's an image of the whole setup taken by DurtGurl two weekends ago....her dogs, my Don Miguel Burrito.


Another keep-warm strategy: dogs! I've even offered my dog to solo hiking partners on cold nights. Little portable heaters they are!


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm a fan of the Big Agnes Pitchpine. I've used it in temps down to around 30º with no problems.


----------

